# 00 740i exterior light issues



## phoenixdg (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi everyone, I own 2000 740i a while ago all my exterior lights would stay on all the time, or they would not come on at all, and then for no apparent reason they would start to work. lately they stopped coming on at all. I took the car to BMW and was told that the brake light switch needed to be replaced. Unfortunately, it was on back order so I had to wait 2 weeks, finally I had that replaced but still no lights. I took it back and they now told me its the light control module, the part alone is $1200.00 I'm concerned about this considering the first suggestion didn't work, I don't want to keep spending money on things that don't work, has anyone encountered this before and if so do you recommend what to do.


----------



## kontir (May 14, 2009)

phoenixdg said:


> Hi everyone, I own 2000 740i a while ago all my exterior lights would stay on all the time, or they would not come on at all, and then for no apparent reason they would start to work. lately they stopped coming on at all. I took the car to BMW and was told that the brake light switch needed to be replaced. Unfortunately, it was on back order so I had to wait 2 weeks, finally I had that replaced but still no lights. I took it back and they now told me its the light control module, the part alone is $1200.00 I'm concerned about this considering the first suggestion didn't work, I don't want to keep spending money on things that don't work, has anyone encountered this before and if so do you recommend what to do.


If u need the light module which u probably do then look on ebay. Forget about the dealer. They goin to charge u for everything from the module to hooking up simple wires. Its not worth it at the dealer.


----------



## phoenixdg (Dec 18, 2009)

Thank you I figured that it would be something simple, I notice most things on the car seem to just snap in or clip in easy.


----------



## Payback (Jan 11, 2009)

phoenixdg said:


> Thank you I figured that it would be something simple, I notice most things on the car seem to just snap in or clip in easy.


And this is what I love about my 740iL. The Simplicity!:thumbup:


----------



## kontir (May 14, 2009)

Payback said:


> And this is what I love about my 740iL. The Simplicity!:thumbup:


It was complicated 4 its time. Now it looks easy cuz we have seem more complicated!


----------

